# Traditions Tennessee Flintlock



## Tylerlchaney (Jul 20, 2014)

This gun has me curious, does anyone have one? The only thing is that 24 inch barrel.. Seems a little too short, or maybe it doesn't matter at all. Right now it's a toss up between the traditions tennessee, pedersoli hawken, or pedersoli frontier. Any thoughts or opinions? Also one strike against the tennessee is that you can only get it in .50 and I would prefer a .54.


----------



## FrontierGander (Jul 21, 2014)

why not just go with the lyman great plains rifle in 54cal?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 21, 2014)

Tylerchaney, the length of the barrel really comes in to play with where and how you hunt. I like a short barrel for hunting where shots are under 100 yds. Anything over that is risky at best. I currently hunt with an older CVA Mountain rifle in .50 cal. I love to still hunt for squirrels during deer season and the .50 fills the bill, works great on squirrel head shots with patched round balls, yet has more than enough to bring down a good Whitetail if the occasion presents. The "Tennessee" is a very good gun, and would suit MY way of hunting. My CVA Mountain rifle has a 32" barrel. My other "go to" is a .45 CVA Kentucky with a LOOONG barrel for that added accuracy out to 150+ yards. Best of luck, which ever way you go, and Happy Huntin' the traditional "Boone and Crockett" style!


----------



## Tylerlchaney (Jul 21, 2014)

Frontier I actually did see that after I had posted and really like the looks of it! Definitely an option to consider. Whiteeagle when I hunt with a flintlock it's going to be in the hills and hollows of southwest Pennsylvania where a 100 yard shot is considered long distance haha so maybe the Tennessee would be a good option, less gun in the brush also.


----------



## stabow (Jul 21, 2014)

X2 on the Lyman. Never seen a disadvantage with a long barrel when hunting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

You won`t go wrong with a Lyman Great Plains Rifle.


----------



## Rainmaker (Jul 22, 2014)

Another vote for the Lyman Great Plains flintlock. I just got one a little over a month ago in .50 cal. 

After shooting this flintlock a few times I can see why they are addicting and why some people rarely get the percussion rifles back out of the safe!


----------

